# Giving singing lessons to an 8 year old



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So my 8 year old grand daughter was in singing lessons as well as cheer. My daughters ex (the childs father) decided he was going to stop helping pay for voice lessons. My daughter and he split on the costs for singing and cheer. So my daughter is a bit upset and probably the next thing that will probably happen is that the father will stop helping with cheer which my daughter will pay for it all if she has to. She was going to try and keep her in voice lessons until I opened my big mouth and offered help. 
I sing but I've never been formally trained. But in this age of Internet I thought maybe I could put a fun program together and help my grand daughter with her singing and could work towards guitar lessons. 
So if anyone out there can give me some advice or links to resources, etc, that could help I would appreciate it.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

back in the old days....the only way to learn how to sing was to sing along with a record...
I don't know if she has her favorite singers yet but if not choose wisely, have a nice easy system for her to play a song and sing along with.
Providing her with some kind of microphone would be a great help.
Not only will she learn how to use a microphone, nut it will also get her use to hearing her voice amplified .
This is also another good lesson to learn and to get used to.

How about a nice Karaoke machine...they have microphones and once she learns a song, she can try and sing it with just the backing tracks.
If she can do that....you got yourself a singer.

Please remember that singing any song in the right key that fits the singers range is crucial.
How you can work around this key thing can be a work in progress.

thats all I have to say about that.
G.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the advice G. She is getting a Karaoke machine for Christmas.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you are in a position to help financially with the voice lessons, that would by the best way to help. A trained vocal coach can correct things that you or I wouldn't even know were wrong. They will also provide opportunities to perform and possibly even be adjudicated, which in itself is worth the price of admission. I started taking voice lessons almost two years ago and it is amazing the things I have learned that I would have never thought of on my own - problem is I have about 35 years of bad habits to overcome.

A karaoke machine is a great idea!

My two cents... for free!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bw66 said:


> If you are in a position to help financially with the voice lessons, that would by the best way to help. A trained vocal coach can correct things that you or I wouldn't even know were wrong. They will also provide opportunities to perform and possibly even be adjudicated, which in itself is worth the price of admission. I started taking voice lessons almost two years ago and it is amazing the things I have learned that I would have never thought of on my own - problem is I have about 35 years of bad habits to overcome.
> 
> A karaoke machine is a great idea!
> 
> My two cents... for free!


Thank you for the advice. Unfortunately my wife and I are unable to help with her continuing voice lessons as we are already helping in many other areas of both our children. We are leaving a little bit of wiggle room in case we have to help keep my grand daughter in cheer. Cheer is my daughters priority to keep her daughter in and I agree as it gives her physical conditioning.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Before you fork over good money on a Karaoke machine, you should check YouTube. There are now channels entirely devoted to Karaoke. And it doesn't cost a red cent. My kids like to karaoke _I Was Made for Loving You _and there are about ten different versions on YT.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Before you fork over good money on a Karaoke machine, you should check YouTube. There are now channels entirely devoted to Karaoke. And it doesn't cost a red cent. My kids like to karaoke _I Was Made for Loving You _and there are about ten different versions on YT.


Yes that was my advice to but my daughter was determined to buy her a machine.


----------

